# Prediction for next round of DSLR cameras



## KyleSTL (Oct 1, 2013)

Higher resolution LCD screens

If Canon were to produce an LCD with the same pixel pitch (326 ppi) as the iPhone 4-5S and the 3:2 aspect ratio it would have a resolution of -
3.0": 814 x 542 (1.32 million dot)
3.2": 868 x 579 (1.51 million dot)
3.5": 960 x 640 (1.84 million dot) - same size as iPhone 4/4S

If Canon were to produce an LCD with the same pixel pitch (441 ppi) as the Samsung Galaxy S4 and 3:2 AR it would be -
3.0": 1100 x 733 (2.42 million dot)
3.2": 1174 x 783 (2.76 million dot)
3.5": 1284 x 856 (3.30 million dot)

Better than the current 720 x 480 (1.04 million dot) displays (288 ppi @ 3", 270 ppi @ 3.2"), and could allow Canon to tout the highest resolution LCD on any DSLR (Samsung would still have the biggest, though, with the almost-unusably-large Galaxy series at 4.8"). Does anyone know what type of panel technology is used in current DSLR LCDs (TN, MVA, PVA, IPS, eIPS, etc)?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Hannes (Oct 1, 2013)

It is funny, I was and am perfectly happy with my 1.8" screen my first canon 350D had so I suppose it depends a bit. I don't think any current DSLR screens are good enough to really use so for me I'd rather have a separate smaller b/w LCD that shows the histogram and a decent 3" screen to look at the rough composition and exposure.

I certainly wouldn't mind having a high res screen but for me it isn't much of a priority. I'd rather they made 24" screens with a better resolution than HD for my desktop

As for panel tech, it certainly isn't TN in a modern DSLR but I suspect IPS


----------



## distant.star (Oct 1, 2013)

.
This has a about zero influence on why I buy a camera.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 1, 2013)

around 1 million pixels is good .. but more is better. 
i would love to have a higher resolution display.

i always hated the display on my E-PL1. it was one reason i sold it.
i don´t understand why olympus is using such crappy displays on cameras that have no optical VF.

for DSLR it´s not that important but technology improves so why not having the best on a 3000 euro product?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 1, 2013)

Higher resolution screen on the back would be nice, but really for a DSLR, it's pretty much "meh". Continuing with a good, reasonably color accurate screen (see Nikon D800 launch screen issues, I think that one was greenish) is more important. No matter what, historgram is a good tool to use to get what the exposure actually is, since the brightness can't easily reflect the actual exposure of the scene.

As for other predictions:

Newer core logic (CPU/etc) for the top cameras from both Nikon/Canon. Likely built-in Wifi throughout the line, except for maybe the top model(s) which, due to the all metal bodies, would have issues with it. A small bump in MPx for the top end cameras, although both companies will have a high MPx body somewhere near the top. Canon will continue to ignore small bits of very useful functionality that MagicLantern supports. Maybe 3 points AFMA, for wide to middle to zoom extrapolation for the top end camera. Oh, and Canon will keep the AFMA set ability out of the SDK for the top tier of cameras...still. Despite a bunch of us asking for it so FoCal can work 100% automated.


----------



## polarhannes (Oct 1, 2013)

George D. said:


> Hi, reassigned username from gnd.
> 
> I guess what mostly matters is whether a new LCD screen (carried over from mobile phone or something) would be touch-screen so we get rid of the push buttons. With Windows 8 not only the technology is there, this could drop body price as circuitry could be less complicated and button-less moulding/sealing easier.



I tend to disagree. Touch will not work with gloves. Buttons do. Touch and rain is also a bad combination. And the most important argument is that buttons can be used without taking the eye from the viewfinder. Touch would almost be impossible here.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 1, 2013)

RickSpringfield said:


> - Builtin Receiver/Transmitter for Strobes and Off Camera Flash



Oh yea, forgot this one. That could certainly be a killer feature combined with a less expensive line of Canon RF speedlites. Or if a 3rd party reverse engineered the spec and came out with a less expensive version of the speedlites. $550 retail is just too much for me to speed on a speedlite if I'm going to get 3-4 for a nice multi-light setup.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 2, 2013)

Put 35mm sensor in this chassis :

Am I asking too much?


----------



## Ruined (Oct 2, 2013)

KyleSTL said:


> Higher resolution LCD screens
> 
> If Canon were to produce an LCD with the same pixel pitch (326 ppi) as the iPhone 4-5S and the 3:2 aspect ratio it would have a resolution of -
> 3.0": 814 x 542 (1.32 million dot)
> ...



Given the tiny size of the display, I see no purpose to increasing the resolution. Especially with pinch-to-zoom in newer Canons, it will give you far more detail information by zooming in than trying to discern something on the tiny screen unzoomed.

A better and welcomed improvement IMO would be using technologies similar to the one in the Lumia 1020 to make the display more readable in sunlight. Lumia 1020 is easy to see even in bright sunlight, but comparatively the Canon LCDs you can see barely anything (and this has nothing to do with resolution).


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 2, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> George D. said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, reassigned username from gnd.
> ...



Probably will be touch...but *don't* remove any buttons just because it's has touch. And for Pete's sake, let us turn off all touch functionality! Don't just disable it when we hold it up to our eye. Oh, and make that 'tap to take photo' button disabled from the menu! It's far too easy to turn it back on by accidentally hitting the button on the screen. I'm looking at you EOS-M!


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 2, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> I tend to disagree. Touch will not work with gloves. Buttons do. Touch and rain is also a bad combination. And the most important argument is that buttons can be used without taking the eye from the viewfinder. Touch would almost be impossible here.



Also, don't forget that buttons can be pressed in the dark without blowing out your night vision. Touchscreen interfaces really aren't usable at night, in my experience.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 2, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> Touch will not work with gloves. Buttons do.



Some touchscreens work fine with gloves - for instance, the latest touchscreens found on Lumia smartphones work well with gloves, and Nokia advertises this feature. Canon is not there yet, though.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 2, 2013)

I would absolutely love it if the new big MP model had a super dense 3.5" flip out screen. I specifically say flip out because I would probably take a lot of macro shots with it, and If it's flip out then everyone can just turn it around if they don't want to accidentally hit it, and it would keep heat generated by the screen away from the sensor.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 2, 2013)

9VIII said:


> I would absolutely love it if the new big MP model had a super dense 3.5" flip out screen. I specifically say flip out because I would probably take a lot of macro shots with it, and If it's flip out then everyone can just turn it around if they don't want to accidentally hit it, and it would keep heat generated by the screen away from the sensor.



I want flip out for macro shots and weird shots that are way off axis, especially high ones.

I want touch screen for pinch to zoom in order to zip around the image very fast to see if everything I wanted in focus looks good. Also doesn't hurt to quickly get through previewing images. Navigating menus is often intuitive also.

But, I think they should keep the physical buttons as well because the touchscreen is useless when the camera is against your face.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Oct 2, 2013)

I have no issues with the 5Dmk2's 3.0" screen or the 5Dmk3's 3.2", don't really care for a slightly bigger screen.

I'd much rather have Wi-Fi, GPS, better sensor IQ, etc.


----------



## fragilesi (Oct 2, 2013)

RickSpringfield said:


> Here is the punch list for upcoming DSLR's:
> - Awesome IQ/Low Noise in a crop = 7D Mark II
> - WIFI integration with every new prosumer model
> - New Sensors, not repurposed ones
> ...



Amen!

And ten years to save up / sell the children to pay for it ;D.


----------



## dryanparker (Oct 2, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Put 35mm sensor in this chassis :
> 
> Am I asking too much?



+1!


----------



## dryanparker (Oct 2, 2013)

I find the MF talk very exciting. But, I also think it's important that Canon find a way to bridge the gap price-wise. I'm not sure they'll pull people over from Phase One et al with an equally expensive offering. (Roughly $65k for an 80MP Phase One setup these days.)

Maybe if they take their existing FF technology and package it in something like the LEICA S system, there would be better market share opportunities. 50MP+ with great lenses, 1-series build quality and familiar handling. It would definitely be expensive, but it could fill a gap in price between current FF and MF offerings.


----------



## fegari (Oct 2, 2013)

For those of us shooting Raw, how about adding the darn histogram based on the raw data and not the jpg!


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 2, 2013)

My top 4, on the fly:

- Higher DR
- Global shutter. It would be very good for video but also for stills, we could shoot at actually fast "shutter" speeds...
- Flip screen, dual pixel AF and built-in flash in high-end models
- More "ML style"video features (I know that's not popular here...)
- 5-axis sensor stabilization (no way, I know...)

As far as the LCD is concerned, size and resolution are not big issues to me, I'd like it to be more reliable and maybe work in the same color space of Premiere...

The touch screen, to me, would be useful only for the dual pixel AF, for any other thing I prefere the old good buttons.


----------



## viggen61 (Oct 2, 2013)

polarhannes said:


> I tend to disagree. Touch will not work with gloves. Buttons do. Touch and rain is also a bad combination. And the most important argument is that buttons can be used without taking the eye from the viewfinder. Touch would almost be impossible here.


+1! Touch _can _be handy, but in many cases, the buttons just do it better. I'd cringe if I were forced to change ISO purely by touch screen. With my 7D, I can change ISO without taking my eye from the viewfinder. I only wish more of the top LCD button functions were like that (many don't give you feedback in the VF, only in the top LCD. ISO is an exception).

Reviewing images is far easier without having to swipe the screen. Again, on the 7D, the buttons are just about perfect. You hold the camera in both hands, your right thumb can hit the review button or cycle through the histograms, or choose the delete button, while your left thumb operates the zoom buttons, the main dial, and the joystick, and you have your right index finger for the 10 image jump with the front dial.

I've owned an iPhone for 5 years, and I'm getting the 5S soon. The touch screen is great - in a phone - but I don't think I want to have to do everything on my Canon via touch. Some things, perhaps, but certainly not all.


----------



## jdramirez (Oct 2, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> This has a about zero influence on why I buy a camera.


 ditto. I don't want it to be blurry, but improving existing technology is a waste of time for me... in this regard only. please feel fee to improve every other aspect of the camera.


----------



## SwampYankee (Oct 2, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Put 35mm sensor in this chassis :
> 
> Am I asking too much?


Can do as long as you call it a Sony NEX-9 ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 3, 2013)

SwampYankee said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Put 35mm sensor in this chassis :
> ...



I doubt NEX-9 has retro/classic/vintage body style, which I'm craving for it. I'll look forward to see what Fuji has to offer in FF.


----------



## Lichtgestalt (Oct 3, 2013)

jdramirez said:


> but improving existing technology is a waste of time for me... in this regard only. please feel fee to improve every other aspect of the camera.



have you used a touchscreen on your camera?

i heard exactly the same about LV when it came out. 
no offense, but in my experience some people have to USE a technology to fully understand it.. and it´s benefits.


----------



## Ruined (Oct 3, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> polarhannes said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to disagree. Touch will not work with gloves. Buttons do. Touch and rain is also a bad combination. And the most important argument is that buttons can be used without taking the eye from the viewfinder. Touch would almost be impossible here.
> ...



Explain to me how - without a touchscreen - you would duplicate touch-to-focus in live view on your 7D, or when previewing images to see if various parts are in focus how you'd zip from one part of the image to another, zooming in and out as much as you want, panning as quickly as you want simply by pinch-to-zoom and swiping. 

I think those who feel the only benefit of a touchscreen is an iphone-like menu haven't really tried it out on a Canon DSLR, because there is stuff that makes the workflow go a LOT faster with a touchscreen and there are things that you simply cannot do without a touchscreen such as touch to focus in Live View. Again, touchscreens don't REPLACE physical buttons, but it adds intuitive controls and features you simply can't duplicate without a touchscreen.

Also, the flip out screen is nice because it allows you to take off axis images. Sometimes you might want a shot where it would be impossible to see directly behind a camera. Flip out screens allow you to take those pics without having to bust out a mirror or something cumbersome like that.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 3, 2013)

Ruined said:


> viggen61 said:
> 
> 
> > polarhannes said:
> ...



As to touchscreen... It is an ADDITION to methods to control your camera.... and it is small step from controlling with a touchscreen on the back of the camera to controlling with a tablet in your hands.... Tilt/swivel/walk away with 

As to built in tilt/swivel.... very usefull when taking pictures at ground level and even more so when the tripod is in a beaver swamp and the camera is a few inches above the water... and you can face the LCD inwards to protect the screen...


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 3, 2013)

viggen61 said:


> polarhannes said:
> 
> 
> > I tend to disagree. Touch will not work with gloves. Buttons do. Touch and rain is also a bad combination. And the most important argument is that buttons can be used without taking the eye from the viewfinder. Touch would almost be impossible here.
> ...



Well, I hope you want to control your DSLR via touch! Buttons and joysticks need you to actually push them, which means you need to touch them 

As long as, unlike on the EOS-M, they offer a way to completely turn off the touch screen (which it appears the 70D does), then I'm perfectly fine with them including it. It's probably the way things are heading anyway, so might as well get it out of the way.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm confused, when did anyone say that they wanted the buttons removed in favour of purely touchscreen based controls?


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 3, 2013)

9VIII said:


> I'm confused, when did anyone say that they wanted the buttons removed in favour of purely touchscreen based controls?



Not sure it was explicitly stated...but I think some of us are worried that Canon is going to be insane and think that just because smartphones have gone completely touch that it'd be a good idea for DSLRs to do the same. 

Personally I want a good quality portrait keyboard (ala Palm Treo style) on my phone, even if it has a good sized touch screen. But then, I guess I'm just an old curmudgeon that thinks that because I'm so efficient at it I should be able to find a phone like that in the marketplace somewhere.


----------



## surapon (Oct 3, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Put 35mm sensor in this chassis :
> 
> Am I asking too much?



Thank you , Sir Dear Dyland777.
That will be my day, I will buy 3 of them.
Similar to my dear Canon Tank FT-QL my first Japanese Camera in 1955-56, which my dear Dad brought me from PX camp/ American Air force Camp in Thailand / Vietnam war era. Yes, Before that I use my Daddy's Leica III f.
Thanks again dear Dylan777---You make my day.
Surapon


----------



## zim (Oct 3, 2013)

No one up for a new improved version of the eye control thingy ?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 3, 2013)

KyleSTL said:


> Higher resolution LCD screens
> 
> If Canon were to produce an LCD with the same pixel pitch (326 ppi) as the iPhone 4-5S and the 3:2 aspect ratio it would have a resolution of -
> 3.0": 814 x 542 (1.32 million dot)
> ...


 
Canon does not produce LCD's, they buy them from Sony. 

I'd like them to use a OLED display so it is bright enough to use outdoors.


----------



## luciolepri (Oct 4, 2013)

zim said:


> No one up for a new improved version of the eye control thingy ?



You mean the one that came out with the EOS 5?
I liked it...


----------



## surapon (Oct 4, 2013)

luciolepri said:


> zim said:
> 
> 
> > No one up for a new improved version of the eye control thingy ?
> ...



Dear Friends and Canon.
If you Provide New improve version eye control spot focus similar to my dear old 1992 Canon A2E ( EOS 5 , another name), I will buy it Now, I love that A2E so much.
Surapon


----------



## KyleSTL (Oct 4, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> KyleSTL said:
> 
> 
> > Higher resolution LCD screens
> ...


Yes, the same Sony that makes the Xperia Z (5.0" LCD at 1080p - 443ppi). 

OLED would be a good option. My dream is for someone to come up with a full color screen that is as easy to read in full sunlight as e-Ink but also has backlight for darker conditions. Also, S-IPS color accuracy (100%+ sRGB spectrum), RGB LED backlight and 1000:1 contrast ratio. I'm not asking for too much, am I?


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 4, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> This has a about zero influence on why I buy a camera.


+1 as long as it's not tiny or crap, I've been happy since the 2"+ screens came out. As long as I can see the histogram in sunlight and enough detail in Live View when I manually focus, I'm good to go.


----------



## douglasgottlieb (Oct 15, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Put 35mm sensor in this chassis :
> 
> Am I asking too much?




I'd buy a tiny, retro styled Canon mirrorless that looks like this in a heartbeat. But you've filed in the DSLR section!  You want "mirrorless," two doors down.

Where's the EOSM2? Lovely mockup!


----------

